# 1999 Altima question. noobie



## jasnake65 (May 12, 2012)

Hello all, have a question here. I had Camrys and Hondas before but never a Nissan. Found a 99 with 127,000 miles on it. Runs good but a slight noise near the top of the belt area. Not sure what to look for on a Nissan or what commonly goes wrong on these. Timing belt or ? What else should I be looking for on these


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The '99 Altima uses a KA24DE engine which uses a timing chain rather then a timing belt. If the noise is a rattle, then it could be a wear problem in the timing chain assembly. Then again it could be one of the accessories driven by one of the external belts. Also it could be a valve lifter tick. Try to pin-point the exact location of the noise. Is the noise always there whether the engine is cold or hot?


----------

